# Pandora Halloween Station is Horrible now!



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

I've always been a slacker fan more then Pandora fan for this along with other reasons I wish slacker come with everything instead of Pandora


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Pandora does that with some of the genre stations I've created, too - they'll start playing tracks that have nothing to do with the genre! I don't use Pandora as much as I used to because of this.....


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought it was just me! I don't hear any of the songs I like anymore. Its terrible.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't really used Pandora in ages because their algorithm hasn't worked in years. I used to use it solely as a new music discovery service - punch in a song I like and it played similar sounding stuff. Now it seems to work strictly off whatever genre tag is on the song. And as everyone else has mentioned, they interject too much mainstream garbage into carefully curated lists. I'm sure this has a lot to do with record labels forcing such restrictions on them in order to get permission to use their artists.

These days I rely on the blogosphere to discover new music.


----------

